# Deaths at football match



## Maireadhoey

They have completely lost the plot....

CAIRO (AP) -- A medic in a morgue in Port Said, Egypt, says 35 people have been killed in violence following a soccer match after fans flooded the field seconds after the match with a rival team was over.


----------



## Guest

2 Ahly Fans killed, Ekramy injured | El Masry Hooligans invade the stadium


----------



## aykalam

and now they set Cairo stadium on fire!!!!


----------



## marimar

Egypt football violence kills 73: medics
Riots after a football match on Wednesday in Egypt's Port Said left 73 people dead, medics said.
Doctors in four hospitals told AFP that the death toll had reached 73, as ambulances continued to ferry in the injured from the stadium.
Some of the deaths were the result of stab wounds, the doctors said.
A security official said the violence erupted as soon as the referee blew the final whistle in the match between Al-Ahly and Al-Masri clubs.
Fans of Al-Masri, which beat Al-Ahly 3-0, invaded the pitch and began to throw rocks, bottles and fireworks at the Al-Ahly fans.
Meanwhile in the capital, a fire broke out at Cairo Stadium during the first half of a match between Zamalek and Ismaili clubs, prompting officials to cancel the match.
Emergency services have managed to control the blaze, a security official said.


----------



## ArabianNights

Oh my God, Egypt is becoming like a blood bath now.... First people die taking elevators, now people dying at football matches, then dogs are being poisoned... what else?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cairo opera house has declared it will be closed for 3 days mourning.. I find it very strange that the opera house does this every time there is a murder and it is murder. Do they do it for genuine reasons or are they trying to ward off attacks?


----------



## CatMandoo

What a tragedy!!


The trouble started in the second half of the match when a small group of Ahly fans raised a banner insulting their rivals. But many of those present pointed out the conspicuous and near complete absence of security forces and their abandonment of regular protocol in securing football matches as the main culprit behind so many people dying in less than one hour.

Some political actors and commentators are drawing connections between the soccer-related violence and attempts in Parliament to put an end to the State of Emergency, which Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi recently said would only be applied to acts of “thuggery.”

“What happened cannot be a coincidence. This massacre and three armed robberies happened only one day after the Interior Minister came to Parliament trying to convince us of the importance of maintaining the State of Emergency,” Ziad El-Elaimy, an MP with the Social Democratic Party, said in a post-match television interview.

Eye witnesses confirm that security was largely absent when the Masry fans stormed the field. They also claim that security forces allowed Masry fans to enter the visiting team’s stands.

“Security forces are supposed to secure the fans’ exits with an iron fist. Protocol calls for them to close all gates leading to the visiting team’s fans until they are sure of their security,” said Adel Aql, a football association official, in an interview with ONTV. Aql blamed security forces’ handling of the situation for the large number of deaths.

“This is a massacre. I’ve never seen as many dead bodies in one place at one time out of all the wars I’ve witnessed,” said Port Said MP Al-Badry Farghaly in a television interview.

Farghaly confirmed reports that the Port Said governor and the city’s head of security did not attend the match, which is uncommon for matches between the two teams, who have a long rivalry.

Health Ministry: At least 73 killed in clashes after Egypt soccer match | Egypt Independent


----------



## Pomegranite

What a waste of life  Didn't they do almost the same thing when they played a match against Algeria a couple years ago. People are dying for freedom and then we have ppl dying for a sport


----------



## Maireadhoey

What a terrible waste of life. Egypt is again making headline news all around the world for all the wrong reasons.I have a bad feeling about what the reaction to this will be on the streets, it often only takes a small spark to set things off and this is a really big spark. Judging by the reactions on twitter we are in for a long weekend.


----------



## crewmeal

When will it all end? This once great nation that could hold it's head up high in the eyes of the world has now sunk to an all time low. Death and destruction shows no bounds and there is nothing any group can do to save it.

Is this another nation that will eventually rely on peacekeepers?


----------



## Whitedesert

Dying for democracy and freedom in or around Tahrir square is noble, and altough I hesitate to say worth dying for, it is nevertheless a selfless act for a greater cause beyound yourself. This is different. This was testosterone overloaded young men low on intellegence, and seriously stupid with nothing to do and too much time on there hands to do it in. A complete waste of life, and seriously damaging the sportmanship aspects of this once noble game of soccer/football. I am not a soccer fan, being born in a commonweatlh country mad about Rugby and Cricket, but I still acknowledge that soccer is the largest and most supported game in the world and this is so sad a refection on the game.


----------



## Gounie

What happened in Port Said as told by @Heemalization English version « That Art of Chaos..

Here is what was said:
@Heemalization English version

From day one we’re trying to calm people down, and we knew a problem would happen. We kept repeating that we made a statement and this time is too critical for any of that; and many of the older members of the UA07 (Ahly Ultras) were telling the younger ones to maintain self control.

Out train was thrown by rocks in Ismailia and that we were used to. It is the norm for the train or bus to be attacked when it is on its way from one province to another. The train broke down so we went down in a train station in “Al Cap” before Port Said in order to ride buses that will take us to Port Said because we knew that they prepared an ambush for us at the train station.

We got to Port Said from the buses entrance area and the rock throwing on the buses hasn’t stopped all the way to the stadium. All of this was still very normal and happens whenever we travel.

On our way into the stadium we heared that the “Masry” (Port Said team) fans attacked the Ahly players’ bus and injured Said Muawad with fireworks. In the first half of the match both parties (Ahly Ultras) and (Masry fans) were chanting hostile slogans as usual and then they started exchanging fireworks.

We started seeing “Masry” fans break into the stadium very easily from many sides of it; it increased after the first half of the game and they threw missiles at us. The only thing the police did was take them away without arresting any of those that the missiles on the “Ahly” fans. The missiles kept coming our way throughout the whole second half.

The moment the referee whistled to declare the ending of the game, the pitch was attacked in a very bizarre way from two sides; one towards the players to hit them and the other towards the “Ahly” fans in the bleachers. At this very same moment the lights went off and the stadium turned black, at that time there were two CSF security cordons along the “Ahly” bleachers and all of a sudden the cordon was opened for the “Masry” fans to go up the bleachers and attack the “Ahly” fans.

They went from the bleachers’ bottom doors that were open and went up very easily in huge numbers; not less than 2000/3000. We were in shock that the police let them do that very easily and that such large numbers are attacking us! Usually it would be swearing, fireworks and rock-throwing; it is what we do in football but that is it!

The people attacking us were armed with batons, knives, rocks, glass, firworks and all kinds of weapons that would be used in more than a football trouble.

When we saw these numbers we knew we wouldn’t be able to deal with all of them; so we started running towards the hallways that take us to the doors in order to exit the stadium. These hallways should’ve been opened for us to leave but they were closed by the army from the outside. The area between the doors of these hallways and the main exit gates had army soldiers and we were locked in. Not even able to escape. We were Besieged in the hallway and we had two choices; either die inside or outside because even if were able to make it outside the people of Port Said were waiting for us there at the main gate.

90% of the “Ahly” fans were crammed in the 6*6*10 meter; they were crammed layers on top of each other and there is no other exit and from the other side the “Masry” fans beating up everyone in their way, even the ones that fell that entirely taking place on our bleachers. It wasn’t only hitting, no. It was hitting and stealing especially phones, money and the UA07 shirts and the numbers of people in the hallways kept increasing.

Although, not everyone went down into that hallway, some people tried to jump over the fence either because they were pushed or scared. The door of the hallways fell because of all the pushing and many as people started coming out a lot of stampeding and running over others was taking place. A group went to the players’ locker room and I saw a dead man before my eyes. The people started saving each other because there was no ambulance; everyone was eventually out after about an hour.

The fool was basically made up of shoes, bags, batons, t-shirts and the fiber ceiling of the hallway was broken and fell. The interference of the CSF started taking place after 20 minutes of the riots’ start after people were already dead and after “Masry” fans started running away. After all that the army started shooting in the air on the outside in order to disperse the “Masry” fans that were waiting outside for the “Ahly” fans to come out.

Most injuries are fractures, wounds and burns from the rocks, glass and fireworks and many suffocation cases most of it being deaths.

What happened today is either planned or has been facilitated, there is no other scenario it was a lot more than just football troubles that all the Ultras and football fans know about. What I saw today was worse than what I saw in Mohammed Mahmoud, all that happened was above anyone’s imagination.

On our way back in the train people were insisting that what happened was planned and the unharmed of us was chanting at every station against the police.

We as a whole (UA07) will make our decision and make a statement on our official facebook page: Ultras Ahlawy - UA07 | Facebook


----------



## hhaddad

*Egypt football riot: Three days' mourning for dozens killed*

Three days of national mourning have been declared in Egypt after at least 74 people died in clashes between rival football fans in the city of Port Said.
Hundreds more were injured as fans invaded the pitch after a match between top-tier clubs al-Masry and al-Ahly.
 Emergency meetings of the cabinet and parliament have been called.
Angry crowds closed off Cairo's Tahrir Square and state TV on Thursday morning, ahead of protests to complain of police handling of the riots.
The demonstrators used metal barriers and vehicles to close the square. There will be a march on the Interior Ministry later.
"People are angry at the regime more than anything else... People are really angry, you could see the rage in their eyes," al-Ahly supporter Mohammed Abdel Hamid told the BBC.
Funerals are expected to be held after noon (10:00 GMT) prayers in Port Said.
All Egyptian premier-league matches have been postponed indefinitely.
Continue reading the main story *Analysis*








Jon Leyne BBC News, Cairo 
Even as the violence was continuing at the Port Said football ground, Egyptians began suspecting, wondering if darker forces were at play.
The Muslim Brotherhood, now the largest party in parliament, accused remnants of the Mubarak regime of deliberately provoking the riot in an attempt to reduce the country to chaos. 
Egyptian football fans can be notoriously violent. But what immediately aroused suspicions is the fact that the al-Ahly supporters, known as Ultras, have become a political force as well. They have been at the forefront of many of the big confrontations with the security forces in the last year. 
What really happened at the Port Said stadium may never fully be known. It's just as likely to have been a case of incompetence, from a police force which has been seriously under strength since they were chased off the streets in the revolution a year ago. 
The immediate danger for the Egyptian authorities is of new violence, as angry football supporters take to the streets once again. But this has also provoked a new political crisis, undermining trust in the ruling military council, at a time when Egypt is moving towards presidential elections and the handover to civilian rule. 

Hundreds gathered at Cairo's main railway station to receive the injured and the first bodies arriving from Port Said, with some chanting slogans against military rule.
"Everyone was beating us. They were beating us from inside and outside, with fireworks, stones, metal bars, and some had knives, I swear," one fan told a private TV station.
Army units were deployed in Port Said and joined police patrols around morgues and hospitals, but most streets had no police presence.
The army has set up checkpoints at entrances to the city.
Port Said security chief Essam Samak was sacked after the riot, state media said.
Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi, the head of Egypt's ruling army council, went to an airbase near Cairo to meet al-Ahly players who were flown back from Port Said on a military aircraft.
"This will not bring Egypt down... These incidents happen anywhere in the world. We will not let those behind it go," he said, according to the Associated Press news agency.
It is the biggest disaster in the country's football history, said the Egyptian deputy health minister.
"This is unfortunate and deeply saddening," Hesham Sheiha told state television, adding that many people died in a stampede as people tried to leave the stadium. 
Some of the dead were security officers, AP quoted a morgue official as saying.
BBC News - Egypt football riot: Three days' mourning for dozens killed


----------



## CatMandoo

So this was all "a political manuever", and not team rivalry at it's absolute lowest level?

When I was watching television footage of what happened on the field, I was totally shocked to see police in full riot gear, just STANDING there while everyone rushed the fields!


----------



## hhaddad

A march led by football Ultras and political groups to protest the killing of 71 people at the Masry v Ahly match in Port Said on Wednesday, have briefly pelted police guarding the interior ministry. The latter did not reply. The stone throwing, which began on Thursday afternoon, has ceased but thousands of protesters remain at the ministry and the atmosphere is tense.
A number of MPs, including Amr Hamzawy and Ziad El-Eleimy, have joined the protesters in an effort to prevent an escalation in violence.
Many protesters on the original march remained in Tahrir Square, rather than continue to the interior ministry, due to fears that clashes between police and protesters could erupt at any moment, reports an Ahram Online journalist at the scene.
Barbed wire barriers are separating protesters from the security forces, while some protesters have formed a human shield between the two sides and are chanting "peaceful, peaceful."
Thousands of protesters participated in several marches that converged at the Ahly Sporting Club on Thursday afternoon before proceeding to Tahrir Square and the interior ministry.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I heard chanting but could not see anything despite going up to the roof,
Traffic was flowing normally although cars entering Gezerah turned around and used the exit slipway to re enter the bridge.


----------



## Maireadhoey

Breaking news live on sky, it's a mess, tear gas, motorcycle ambulances, and they are tearing down Mohamed Mahmoud wall.
The hidden hands, foreign fingers and alien armies....hard to know who will be blamed
So so sad


http:// [email protected]/


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maireadhoey said:


> Breaking news live on sky, it's a mess, tear gas, motorcycle ambulances, and they are tearing down Mohamed Mahmoud wall.
> The hidden hands, foreign fingers and alien armies....hard to know who will be blamed
> So so sad
> 
> 
> http:// [email protected]/




ohh yes someone will be blamed but not those responsible


----------



## aykalam

Groundhog Day


----------



## MaidenScotland

my facebook has gone down... keeps timing out coincidence I hope


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> my facebook has gone down... keeps timing out coincidence I hope


mine seems to be working fine


----------



## gw4khq

MaidenScotland said:


> my facebook has gone down... keeps timing out coincidence I hope


Your data has just been sold for $1bn


----------



## aykalam

:focus:

CNN video on the Port Said tragedy

Video: A horrific scene inside the stadium in Port Said Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com #Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

The road outside is practically empty.. and more so for a Thursday evening.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> :focus:
> 
> CNN video on the Port Said tragedy
> 
> Video: A horrific scene inside the stadium in Port Said Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com #Egypt




horrific and as bad as it was I hope the reports of throwing fans over the wall are false,


----------



## marenostrum

Good grief, 
Put aside the loony conspiracy theories and face reality: riots and full-scale battles between supporters of different clubs on the pitch and around the stadium are a common feature of football worldwide. Search the web and you'll find videos of such clashes going back many years, in many countries, and they all look like the one in Port Said. In Latin America an actual war was triggered (La guerra del fútbol between El Salvador and Honduras in 1969 following the qualifying round for the 1970 Fifa World Cup). 

No other professional sport in the world seems to consistently trigger so much violence and hooliganism by supporters of different clubs as football ("soccer"). So much for the nobility of working class people.

As far as Egypt goes, this country has had football violcence for many years.
In 2007 tunisian players were pelted with stones when they won the ACL final here in Cairo. If I find the video I will post it.

Remember the qualifier for the 2010 World Cup when the Algerian team was subjected to vile assaults by Egyptian supporters after these had been stoked up by the likes Of Alaa and the Egyptian FA chronies. The Alhway fans were quite happy to obey the regime then and chase and attack Algerian fans in the street of Cairo. The Egyptians then had the cheat to say that the Algerian players had broken the coach window from the inside 

Going back further there have been many derbies where stones have been thrown in the stadium and all you have to do is type egypt football violence on youtube and there will be various videos that show the inbred violence is found in many of these egyptian fans.

To be fair to them you will find that a lot of hooligans in Europe would probably like to kill each other given half the chance....it is only because of better policing and safer stadiums that a major tragedy has not happened in the past 20 years:






The video above shows a recent incident in Europe where people would have been killed had the police not given the hooligans a good crack. But guess what, the police were slated by the press for being heavy handed......:confused2:

The bottom line is if you carry weapons to a football ground you are a scumbag. Ahly fans should not be getting involved in politics anyway. What has football got to do with politics? The problem with many of these hooligans is that tthey have actually never kicked a ball in their life or played any sport for that matter.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> horrific and as bad as it was I hope the reports of throwing fans over the wall are false,


I heard this from different sources today 

"I saw people holding machetes and knives. Some were hit with these weapons, other victims were flung from their seats, while the invasion happened," Usama El Tafahni, a journalist in Port Said who attended the match, told Reuters.

More here

http://af.reuters.com/article/egyptNews/idAFL5E8D201020120202?sp=true


----------



## Pomegranite

what is it about soccer (football) that makes people go nuts? there are rabid American Football fans and even hockey and basketball, but I don't remember incidents of the extreme violence and hooliganism like in football.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you read the reports, watch the news you will see they are saying football may have been the venue but it wasn't the reason for violence this time,


----------



## expatagogo

I can't go into a shopping mall without walking through a metal detector and someone searching my bag, so how does one get into a soccer match with weapons?


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> I can't go into a shopping mall without walking through a metal detector and someone searching my bag, so how does one get into a soccer match with weapons?




Exactly! and when you try to escape the route is padlocked tell us something sinister is going on.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> Exactly! and when you try to escape the route is padlocked tell us something sinister is going on.


Not only that, but as the "fans" entered onto the field, the stadium lights went out. 

I agree with those that say soccer fans are serious about their game, however this goes above and beyond in a whole lot of ways.

Aside from the loss of life and multiple injuries, what saddens me is that the one small pleasure Egyptians share, a football match, has now been taken away from them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Have to add something about the locked gates

Many years ago I went to a bit of a do at a top hotel here and when I went to go outside for something I found the doors locked.. they told me that they were locked to stop people coming in. I promptly got my coat and left.. I am terrified of fire and the thought of being trapped is horrific.

the locked gates just might be normal procedure although the stories coming out suggest it isnt.


----------



## Sonrisa

expatagogo said:


> Aside from the loss of life and multiple injuries, what saddens me is that the one small pleasure Egyptians share, a football match, has now been taken away from them.


Thanks Gogo, you have put into words the way I was feeling yesterday. THis is not only about the tragic lost of lifes, this is about taking away the only thing that Egyptians feel pasionate and good about themselves: Football. 
Now they only have religion.


----------



## expatagogo

Sonrisa said:


> Thanks Gogo, you have put into words the way I was feeling yesterday. THis is not only about the tragic lost of lifes, this is about taking away the only thing that Egyptians feel pasionate and good about themselves: Football.
> Now they only have religion.


I had this conversation with an Egyptian friend the other night (as she was consoling me through some vicious thuggery going on outside). She told me Egyptians would never stand for having football taken away from them. I said, "Afghanis probably said the same thing."

The difficult part is going to be trying to get it back. They'll be treated like children who abused a privilege, and should be praying instead of thinking about a folly like football.

Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## marenostrum

expatagogo said:


> I had this conversation with an Egyptian friend the other night (as she was consoling me through some vicious thuggery going on outside). She told me Egyptians would never stand for having football taken away from them. I said, "Afghanis probably said the same thing."
> 
> The difficult part is going to be trying to get it back. They'll be treated like children who abused a privilege, and should be praying instead of thinking about a folly like football.
> 
> Sad, sad, sad.


Well football is to an egyptian what methadone is to a drug addict.
Makes them feel better but not quite the real thing.

At the end of the day these fans wanted to fight each other as they have done in the past and this time it go really nasty because the police could not or did not want to intervene. At the end of the day there would not have been 70+ killed had these egyptians not started fighting each other in the stadium and outside.

Remember the histeria for the match against Algeria a couple of years back. Then you had the regime asking people to chase algerians in Cairo and these so called football fans duly obeyed. There is a building here in zamalek which got trashed after the match with the algerians. Many Algerians were stabbed and attacked including their football team.


----------



## CatMandoo

expatagogo said:


> I can't go into a shopping mall without walking through a metal detector and someone searching my bag, so how does one get into a soccer match with weapons?


Precisely! Has anyone here ever been to a soccer game here in Egypt? Each person is individually searched, you are not allowed to bring ANYTHING in, and if you even have a bottle of water, they make you remove the cap and give it to them.

NOW....how how how pray tell, did these people enter with knifes and such? There is something very sinister behind all this, and hopefully, the truth will finally emerge.


----------



## aykalam

This video from July 2011 will provide a bit of context to this week's tragic events

Ultras Ahlawy Destroys Portsaid - YouTube


----------



## Gounie

MaidenScotland said:


> Exactly! and when you try to escape the route is padlocked tell us something sinister is going on.


I go to the Egyptian premier league matches in El Gouna. As soon as they start playing the gates are padlocked.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> This video from July 2011 will provide a bit of context to this week's tragic events
> 
> Ultras Ahlawy Destroys Portsaid - YouTube


It proves imho that this time a football fight went too far. I don't believe in the conspiracy theories. The police messed up but the fans started the fight.

These Ahly fans are just a copycat of the hooligan firms you find in Europe. Their behaviour is the same, hunting in packs like wolves and destroying everything in sight but taken on in a fight on a one to one basis they would just run away scared.

The youth of this country are just importing the worst habits found in the west and organised hooligans firms is just one of them. The kids on that video look about twenty, if I were the parents I would be embarassed.


----------



## CatMandoo

marenostrum said:


> I don't believe in the conspiracy theories. The police messed up
> .


They MORE than messed up.......

When a group of men open up fire in an airport boarding area with machine guns they have hidden in their coats, killing scores of people, one should just assume that the "security messed up". 

It's a blatant breach of all normal security precautions that have been in existance forever in Egypt! This is NOT just a case of "police messing up".


----------



## marenostrum

These football fans like to rip each others face on a regular basis. This time it went further.
Football violence is rife here in Egypt. Have a look at the t-shirts that some of these folk wear, not really peaceful are they.

Anyone with a brain would not send their kids to a football match here amongst some of these lunatics. I have seen photos of 15 16 year olds throwing stones and fighting each other. I would hope that parents could control their kids when they are 15 or 16 and not send them to a football match in another town to smash something up. 

The bottom line is if these two sets of supporters had not been willing to fight each other none of this would have happened.

p.s. security gates are always closed during matches.


----------



## hhaddad

*The investigations *have revealed so far that 2000 people entered the stadium without tickets and carrying cartons of fireworks etc. Also someone bought 500 tickets to the match by force (not allowed) and paid for them.


----------



## DeadGuy

Sort of relevant.......

Abdel Mene'm el Shahaat, Salafists' spokesman in Alexandria, has shown his sorrow for the deaths of those who were having Haram fun.

There is too much to translate, again, sorry folks 

But the main thing that's worrying this idiot was not the fact that +70 people died, but that those people were there for a football match, which in his opinion, a Haram activity, since the only Halal sports are the ones mentioned in Qura'an, and football isn't one of them 

????????.. ??? ?????? ??????: ????? ??????? «????» ?? ???? ????? ?????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


----------



## hhaddad

DeadGuy said:


> Sort of relevant.......
> 
> Abdel Mene'm el Shahaat, Salafists' spokesman in Alexandria, has shown his sorrow for the deaths of those who were having Haram fun.
> 
> There is too much to translate, again, sorry folks
> 
> But the main thing that's worrying this idiot was not the fact that +70 people died, but that those people were there for a football match, which in his opinion, a Haram activity, since the only Halal sports are the ones mentioned in Qura'an, and football isn't one of them
> 
> ????????.. ??? ?????? ??????: ????? ??????? «????» ?? ???? ????? ?????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


Thanks but having seen it I'll also wait for the English version.


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> Sort of relevant.......
> 
> Abdel Mene'm el Shahaat, Salafists' spokesman in Alexandria, has shown his sorrow for the deaths of those who were having Haram fun.
> 
> There is too much to translate, again, sorry folks
> 
> But the main thing that's worrying this idiot was not the fact that +70 people died, but that those people were there for a football match, which in his opinion, a Haram activity, since the only Halal sports are the ones mentioned in Qura'an, and football isn't one of them
> 
> ????????.. ??? ?????? ??????: ????? ??????? «????» ?? ???? ????? ?????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


Yeah, people should be learning to ride horses and camels and shooting bows instead.

Who couldn't see this coming.

/sarcasm


----------



## CatMandoo

hhaddad said:


> Thanks but having seen it I'll also wait for the English version.




and here it is....

Salafi preacher: Port Said victims are not martyrs | Egypt Independent

Not sure why some of these nutcases are even given "space" on the news. Oh well, know thy enemy....etc etc..


----------



## DeadGuy

hhaddad said:


> Thanks but having seen it I'll also wait for the English version.


There........



> Activists on the social networks are showing videos of Sheikh Abdel Mene'm el Shahaat, Salafists' spokesman in Alexandria, during a speech last Friday prayers, on which he was talking about Port Said's events, where he stressed his deepest sorrow on the blood shed and on victims who were killed for Haram fun.
> 
> El Shahaat described the victims of the Port Said massacre as "deads" (Instead of martyrs), he said "Those incidents left over 70 people killed, over 1,000 people injured, and we ask Allah to inspire their families with patience and solace, and to forgive those who were killed".
> 
> El Shahaat also said in his speech "There's a fetid seed that was planted in our country, and everyone's scared of facing that so that they wouldn't be called extremists or radicals, this seed is that fun becomes a professional craft, the seed of the so called cheering and supporting of the fun".
> 
> He added, "Yes, a human may have fun, but there's a huge difference between that to be "permissible", and for it to become a source of living and people would start scrambling on it".
> 
> He pointed that training on horse and camel riding, and archery, are the "activities" that people can compete on with a reward from Allah, as for activites other than those, aren't mentioned in Allah's words.
> 
> El Shahaat also criticized the religious scholars that are ashamed of making Fatwas declaring how Haram it is to have matches and games for financial rewards and making it clear for the public that doing this is religiously Haram.
> 
> El Shahaat confirmed that the rewards are only there for horse riding competitions and the real Jihad, to encourage the soldiers to ride horses and camels, and to archery, any activity other than that, is religiously Haram.
> 
> He continued, "We allowed the nation to be divide according to people's links to clubs", stressing that "We must stop maximizing fun and leave it, and leave this environment that stench, and the swears, insults, and disgrace of Muslims that's in such environments".
> 
> El Shahaat warned from having "irresponsible" reactions, like those who want to re-tribute the people of Port Said, saying that "That's what they want us to do, to kill each other, and those malicious gathers must be prevented".


Sorry for any translation errors


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> Yeah, people should be learning to ride horses and camels and shooting bows instead.
> 
> Who couldn't see this coming.
> 
> /sarcasm


What shocked me actually, not just surprised me, is the amount of the comments that AGREE with what this idiot said 

God bless the democracy :spit:


----------



## DeadGuy

CatMandoo said:


> and here it is....
> 
> Salafi preacher: Port Said victims are not martyrs | Egypt Independent
> 
> Not sure why some of these nutcases are even given "space" on the news. Oh well, know thy enemy....etc etc..


Damn you should've posted that before I start translating 

But it's interesting to see the difference between the Arabic and the English version of it and what they're letting you English readers see........Or not see......:ranger:


----------



## CatMandoo

DeadGuy said:


> Damn you should've posted that before I start translating
> 
> But it's interesting to see the difference between the Arabic and the English version of it and what they're letting you English readers see........Or not see......:ranger:


lol.....sorry, think you were translating while I was reading the article then posting here..

I think it all depends on the "translators" skills also, I have read some real "butcher jobs" of arabic to english. Just depends on the language level (english) of the translator.


----------



## DeadGuy

CatMandoo said:


> lol.....sorry, think you were translating while I was reading the article then posting here..
> 
> I think it all depends on the "translators" skills also, I have read some real "butcher jobs" of arabic to english. Just depends on the language level (english) of the translator.


Well that's just great! In this case I think I should stop translating stuff :lol:


----------



## CatMandoo

DeadGuy said:


> Well that's just great! In this case I think I should stop translating stuff :lol:


 You do it from the kindness of your heart - the others are just being paid to do it, big difference


----------



## hhaddad

CatMandoo said:


> You do it from the kindness of your heart - the others are just being paid to do it, big difference


Perhaps you should pick up a newspaer for 1l.e. in the morning and translate it for us


----------



## CatMandoo

hhaddad said:


> Perhaps you should pick up a newspaer for 1l.e. in the morning and translate it for us



Are you a journalist? Not sure what you meant by this. I'm not putting anyone down, just stating a fact. If a journalists language level in English is perhaps Level 3 or 4, there will be mistakes, the arabic language is very complex, as is the english language.

If you are not a journalist, then I appreciate any and all attempts at translations you make, along with Deadguys and others.


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Well that's just great! In this case I think I should stop translating stuff :lol:


Please don't: I wish my Arabic was as good as your English.


----------



## expatagogo

No comment.

‫????? ??????? ???? ?????? ????????? ???? ???? ???????‬‎ - YouTube

And you don't need to know Arabic to see what's going on.


----------



## aykalam

expatagogo said:


> No comment.
> 
> ‫????? ??????? ???? ?????? ????????? ???? ???? ???????‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> And you don't need to know Arabic to see what's going on.


I read about this "incident" here:

Cairo: An Islamist lawmaker plunged Egyptian parliament on Tuesday into a row when he insisted on making a call for prayer during a heated debate over the violent clashes between security forces and anti-military protesters in central Cairo.
MP Mamdouh Esmail from the radical Salafist Al Asala, ignored a warning from Speaker of the legislature Saad Al Katatni and recited the call for the afternoon prayer (Asr) inside the chamber.
"You are not more pious than us," Al Katatni reproached Esmail. "You hamper the process of the debate. If you want, you can go to the mosque outside the hall to announce the call for prayer."
Esmail, a lawyer by profession, walked out in protest against refusing his request that the session be suspended for Muslim lawmakers to perform the prayer.
On January 23, at the inaugural session of the parliament several Salafist lawmakers improvised an Islamist oath during a swearing-in ceremony.
The Muslim Brotherhood, an influential moderate group banned under Mubarak, holds nearly half of the parliament's seats.

gulfnews : Row in Egypt parliament over call for prayer


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> What shocked me actually, not just surprised me, is the amount of the comments that AGREE with what this idiot said
> 
> God bless the democracy :spit:


Sorry, DG, but I can't agree with the "spit" because everyone has a right to an equal voice in a democracy. 

Whether I agree with him or not does not matter because I am not Egyptian and this is a matter for Egyptians to sort out. I do, however, believe that he has a right to voice his opinion, freely and openly.


----------



## bat

CatMandoo said:


> Are you a journalist? Not sure what you meant by this. I'm not putting anyone down, just stating a fact. If a journalists language level in English is perhaps Level 3 or 4, there will be mistakes, the arabic language is very complex, as is the english language.
> 
> If you are not a journalist, then I appreciate any and all attempts at translations you make, along with Deadguys and others.


Again bursting bubbles, does anyone think that the news paper articles are written by journalists!! And the articles in English are badly written yes but there also edited the way that they want, for foreigners. Egyptians, don't like to be seen in a bad light to foreigners. There are more truthfully articles etc about what's going on in this country by the youth, on other well known sites, not by what's in state run English , Arabic newspapers.
Bat


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Please don't: I wish my Arabic was as good as your English.


Me _stay _learning _engleezy _:lol:


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> Sorry, DG, but I can't agree with the "spit" because everyone has a right to an equal voice in a democracy.
> 
> Whether I agree with him or not does not matter because I am not Egyptian and this is a matter for Egyptians to sort out. I do, however, believe that he has a right to voice his opinion, freely and openly.


The :spit: thing was not added to disrespect their "opinions", I added it cause I actually felt stupid that I gave such opinions too much weight and let it "shock" me, at least temporarily when I first read their comments


----------



## CatMandoo

expatagogo said:


> Sorry, DG, but I can't agree with the "spit" because everyone has a right to an equal voice in a democracy.


and DG's voice doesn't count?  He IS Egyptian isn't he?


----------



## CatMandoo

DeadGuy said:


> The :spit: thing was not added to disrespect their "opinions", I added it cause I actually felt stupid that I gave such opinions too much weight and let it "shock" me, at least temporarily when I first read their comments


I hope you are not apologizing. You are entitled to your opinion, what ever it may be. That's what democracy is all about


----------



## expatagogo

Exactly, DG, you are entitled to your opinion, too, and that's my point.

I had a conversation about democracy with an Egyptian friend yesterday. I asked her how she felt about the concept of equality. She couldn't grasp the idea, and changed the subject to people should focus on getting jobs instead.


----------



## bat

expatagogo said:


> Exactly, DG, you are entitled to your opinion, too, and that's my point.
> 
> I had a conversation about democracy with an Egyptian friend yesterday. I asked her how she felt about the concept of equality. She couldn't grasp the idea, and changed the subject to people should focus on getting jobs instead.


Equality, democracy, are inventions of the Americans,Europeans, and we don't want them here in Egypt, thank you very much.!!!
Bat


----------



## DeadGuy

CatMandoo said:


> I hope you are not apologizing. You are entitled to your opinion, what ever it may be. That's what democracy is all about


Nah, not apologizing, just clarifying the fact that the :spit: was not to disrespect their opinions, but to express how stupid I felt for giving too much weight to some people's none sense, if anyone wants to say anything, even if they wanna make complete jokes out of themselves, then it's their problem, I just shouldn't be stupid enough to let it get into me


----------



## CatMandoo

bat said:


> Equality, democracy, are inventions of the Americans,Europeans, and we don't want them here in Egypt, thank you very much.!!!
> Bat


In reality the word democracy means no more than this according to the dictionary. ( I do love to quote definitions)!



de·moc·ra·cy noun \di-ˈmä-krə-sē\
plural de·moc·ra·cies
Definition of DEMOCRACY
1a : government by the people; especially : rule of the majority b : a government in which the supreme power is vested in the people and exercised by them directly or indirectly through a system of representation usually involving periodically held free elections 
2: a political unit that has a democratic government


----------



## bat

hhaddad said:


> I find it funny seeing Americans speaking of Equality when we look at their history even recently.


Yes but that's the point, we are not speaking about America but Egypt.
Equality is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## MaidenScotland

No more!!! I have said focus,,,,


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> :focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


Bloody Hell! And all this cause of my stupid :spit: 

Perhaps you folks, BOTH of you, Yanks and Brits, should just wait for a couple hundred years and then start learning about democracy from Egyptians


----------



## hhaddad

*Former NDP leaders banned from travel amid Port Said investigation*

Attorney General Abdel Meguid Mahmoud has banned three former leaders of the now-disbanded National Democratic Party from leaving the country as part of an investigation into the violence that erupted at Port Said Stadium last week.
Fans of the home club, Masry, flooded the field and clashed with supporters of Egypt’s leading Ahly club last Wednesday, leaving at least 74 dead and hundreds injured.
Suspects alleged during interrogations that businessmen with ties to Gamal Mubarak, the son of former President Hosni Mubarak who was a prominent NDP official, paid thugs to perpetrate violence and create chaos following the match, judicial sources told Al-Masry Al-Youm.
The officials banned are former MP Al-Husseiny Abu Qamar, former NDP Port Said Secretary General Mahmoud al-Minyawy and businessman Gamal Omar, the sources said.
Assistant Attorney General Adel Saeed said the public prosecution’s investigation has determined that many former NDP members were involved in planning the violence, the Egyptian satellite channel Sada al-Balad reported Wednesday evening.
Preliminary investigations have revealed that some businessmen with strong ties to the former Mubarak regime paid people to storm the pitch following the match and use melee weapons against Ahly fans, Saeed reportedly said, noting that the public prosecution will soon summon them for interrogations.
State-run Al-Ahram newspaper reported Thursday that the public prosecution has compiled a list of names of those implicated in the incident. A fact-finding committee set up by the People’s Assembly played a major role in finding the suspects, the report added.


Former NDP leaders banned from travel amid Port Said investigation | Egypt Independent


----------

